# 10 Favorite Concertos (any kind of concerto)



## Lukecash12

I'll start by naming a few composers and their greatest concertos (in no particular order):

1._Ravi Shankar_- three *Sitar Concertos*.
2._Robert Schumann_- *Cello Concerto* in A minor opus 129.
3._Sibelius_- the Opus 47 *Violin Concerto*, of course!
4._Alkan_- 10 *Concertos for Solo Piano*.
5._Bach_- *Italian Concerto* is amazing, and the BWV 1052 *Concerto in D Minor* is too.
6._Tchaikovsky_- For the *Piano and Violin Concertos*.
7._Roslavets_- *Cello concerto,* *Violin concerto*, and *Choral Concerto*.
8._Medtner_- For his amazing *2nd Piano Concerto*, along with the *1st* (which is mind blowing goodness for a first piano concerto).
9._Phillip Glass_- The *Violin Concerto*.
10._Stenhammar_- The *1st and 2nd Piano Concertos*.


----------



## World Violist

Bruch: violin concerto #1
Shostakovich: violin concerto #1
Sibelius: violin concerto
Rubbra: viola concerto
Bowen: viola concerto
Dvorak: cello concerto
Elgar: cello concerto
Shostakovich: cello concerto #1
Brahms: double concerto
Mozart: sinfonia concertante for violin and viola


----------



## Bobotox

Rubinstein Piano Concerto No 4. Will always be my favorite concerto.
Rubinstein Piano Concertos 1, 2 3 and 5
Hubay Violin Concertos 1 and 4
Stenhammar Piano Concerto No 1
Raff Violin Concerto 1 and 2
Raff Piano Concerto
Medtner Piano Concerto 1 and 3
Dvorak Cello Concerto. The best for Cello
Martucci Piano Concerto 1 and 2
Scharwenka Piano Concerto 2 and 4
Alkan Concerto for Solo Piano
Moszkowski Piano Concerto
Busoni Piano Concerto


----------



## Lukecash12

Bobotox said:


> Rubinstein Piano Concerto No 4. Will always be my favorite concerto.
> Rubinstein Piano Concertos 1, 2 3 and 5
> Hubay Violin Concertos 1 and 4
> Stenhammar Piano Concerto No 1
> Raff Violin Concerto 1 and 2
> Raff Piano Concerto
> Medtner Piano Concerto 1 and 3
> Dvorak Cello Concerto. The best for Cello
> Martucci Piano Concerto 1 and 2
> Scharwenka Piano Concerto 2 and 4
> Alkan Concerto for Solo Piano
> Moszkowski Piano Concerto
> Busoni Piano Concerto


I definitely like Alkan, Stenhammar, Scharwenka, and Busoni too


----------



## JSK

In no particular order:

Beethoven Piano Concerto 4
Khachaturian Violin Concerto
Dvorak Cello Concerto
Rachmaninoff Piano Concertos 2, 3
Shostakovich Piano Concerto 2
Elgar Cello Concerto
Kabalevsky Violin Concerto
Beethoven Violin Concerto
Sibelius Violin Concerto


----------



## Weston

I will disregard the bazillion baroque concertos I like. I'll stick with later types, solo instruments with large orchestra. I seem to lean toward piano concertos. Let's see, in no order:

Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 5
Beethoven - Piano concerto No. 4
Beethoven - Violin Concerto (in a piano concerto setting)
Shostakovich - Cello Concerto No. 1
Schumann - Piano Concerto in A minor
Rubenstein - Piano Concerto No. 5 in Eb (this seems to be loaded with famous melodies I had never heard).
Elgar - Cello Concerto in E minor
Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No. 2
Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 3
Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 2


----------



## Jaime77

so many concertos I love.. these are in no particular order. 

prokofiev piano concerto no. 3

ravel concerto for the left hand

bruch violin concerto in g minor

bach violin concerto in a minor

sibelius violin concerto 

prokofiev violin concerto no.1

rachmaninov piano concerto no.4

walton violin concerto

lutolawski cello concerto

bach harpsichord concerto in f minor


----------



## emiellucifuge

Prokofiev Piano Concerto No. 2
Dvorak Cello Concerto
Alkan COncerto da Camera
MOzart Piano concerto No. 21 KV 467
Grieg Piano COncerto


Those are the only concertos I know well enough at the moment.


----------



## Aramis

I could copy my list from 10 Favourite Piano Concertos thread. None of non-piano concertos comes close to them in my favourites ranking.


----------



## Il Seraglio

J.S. Bach - Brandenburg Concerto No. 1
J.S. Bach - Brandenburg Concerto No. 6
Boccherini - Cello Concerto in D major
J.C. Bach - Concerto in D major
Mozart - Violin Concerto no. 5
Haydn - Concerto for Two Lire Organizzate
Beethoven - Violin Concerto
Brahms - Double Concerto for Cello, Violin and Orchestra
Bartok - Concerto for Orchestra
Khachaturian - Violin Concerto (not sure about this one actually, but I just haven't heard an awful lot of concertos, but I'm definitely happy with my other choices)


----------



## Sid James

Ginastera - Piano Concerto No. 2
Dutilleux - Cello Concerto
Lutoslawski - Cello Concerto
Penderecki - Cello Concerto No. 1
Hovhaness - Cello Concerto
Bartok - Piano Concerto No. 1
Sculthorpe - Piano Concerto
Henze - Violin Concerto No. 1
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 1
Poulenc - Organ Concerto

Didn't quite make it: Prokofiev - Violin Concerto No. 1; Vivaldi - Guitar Concerto; Flute & Guitar Concerto; Ravel - Piano Concerto in G; Shostakovich - Cello Concertos 1 & 2; Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto No. 1; Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 4; Walton - Viola Concerto; Dohnanyi - Violin Concerto No. 2; Rubbra - Violin Concerto; Villa-Lobos - Guitar Concerto; Rachmaninov - Piano Concerto No. 2; Brahms - Double Concerto, Piano Concerto No. 1; Haydn - Piano Concerto in D; Sibelius - Violin Concerto; Rozsa - Viola Concerto; Myaskovsky - Cello Concerto; Prokofiev - Sinfonia Concertante...


----------



## thatperson

1. Prokofiev Sinfonia Concertante (cello)
2. Ravel concerto in G (piano)
3. Kraft (timpani)
4. Shostakovich #1 (violin)
5. Lutoslawski (cello)
6. Beethoven triple concerto (violin, cello, piano)
7. Britten Cello symphony (cello)
8. Weber #1 (clarinet)
9. Dutilleux (cello)
10. Rachmaninoff #2 (piano)


----------



## tgtr0660

Oh my... difficult. 

Mozart - Piano # 20
Mozart - Clarinet 
Brahms - Violin
Dvorak - Cello
Bach - Harpsichord BWV 1052
Bach - Double violin in D-minor
Telemann - Trumpet (really Oboe) in F-minor
Tchaikovsky - Piano #1 
Tchaikovsky - Violin
Katchaturian - Violin

So many more... Though there's more to discover.


----------



## Sid James

What about 'concertos for orchestra,' Bartok (of course), Kodaly (the first one ever to be composed, but somewhat neglected), Lutoslawski (2nd most popular), & Elliot Carter (probably the most complex one so far)...

& another one which I think people dismiss as difficult (but it's wonderful, especially in Hilary Hahn's hands): Schoenberg - _Violin Concerto_.


----------



## jurianbai

from what I can remember now, in no particular order:

Mendelssohn - violin concerto in Em
Bruch - violin concerto in Gm
Paganini - violin concerto no.2 in Bm "la campanella"
Tchaikovsky - violin concerto in D
Chopin - Piano concerto no.1
Grieg - piano concerto in Am
Spohr - Violin concerto no.8 in Am - Hilllary Hahn
Yngwie Malmsteen - Concerto suite for Electric guitar
Butterfly Lover Violin concerto by Chen Gang & He Zhan-hao 1959
Gershwin - Piano concerto in F


----------



## TWhite

Okay, here's mine. But not necessarily in numerical order except for #1

1: Dvorak: Cello Concerto in b minor
2: Brahms: Concerto #1 in d minor for piano and orchestra
3: Ravel: Concerto in D for Left Hand (piano)
4: Rachmaninov: Concerto #1 in f# minor for piano and orchestra
5: Brahms: Concerto in D for Violin and orchestra
6: Beethoven: Concerto #4 in G for piano and orchestra 
7: Korngold: Concerto in C# for piano (left hand) and orchestra
8: Barber: Piano Concerto 
9: Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D
10: Prokoviev: Concerto #3 in C Major for piano and orchestra

This was DIFFICULT, honing it down to just 10, LOL!

Tom


----------



## Lukecash12

TWhite said:


> This was DIFFICULT, honing it down to just 10, LOL!
> 
> Tom


Yep, that's why I made the thread. You can better tell the preferences of people when they make the harder choices.


----------



## Conor71

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5
Brahms: Violin Concerto
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1
Dvorak: Cello Concerto
Elgar: Violin Concerto
Elgar: Cello Concerto
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1
Sibelius: Violin Concerto
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto


----------



## joen_cph

> 4.Alkan- 10 Concertos for Solo Piano.
> 7.Roslavets- Cello concerto, Violin concerto, and Choral Concerto.


 I´m seriously, seriously mystified by this; didn´t Alkan write only one for solo piano
(or is it that his only one is _felt like _10 ? And didn´t Roslavetz make two violin 
concerti (a second has recently been issued) - but no cello concerto, and no choral 
concerto, whereas Rachmaninov made a Choral Concerto ? Correct me if I´m wrong, 
since these composers interest me ... Are some of the titles found in a biographical article, 
since they haven´t been recorded, or have you been a bit absent-minded/talking to their spirits ?

Nice and surprising that Medtner is gaining territory; I would agree, especially as regards
the 3rd Concerto with Ponti and, though not putting it on this list, the 1st with Zhukov.

Anyway, in today´s mood:

- Pettersson 2.Violin Cto/Haendel
- Medtner 3.Piano Cto/Ponti
- Elgar Violin Cto (haven´t found the perfect recording yet. The I.Oistrakh is beautiful
and has bite, but perhaps a bit too slow, for instance
- Prokofieff 4.Piano Concerto /Krainev,Kitayenko
- Schnittke Viola Cto /Bashmet
- Brahms 1.Piano Concerto /Horowitz,Walter + some other recording, maybe Woodward/Masur, since it´s not totally complete
- Shostakovich 1.Cello Cto /dare I say ... with Ma/Ormandy
- Kabalevsky 2.Cello Cto /Wallfisch,Thomson
- Bartok 1.Piano Cto /Kocsis,Lehel
- nr.10: can´t make up my mind right now. The Busoni Piano Cto, Denisov Cello Cto, Dvorak Cello Cto, Beethoven Triple Cto, Barber Cello Cto and some others are competing furiously.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Another try now I have some more experience: 

Shostakovich Cello 1
Prokofiev PIano 2 and 3
Rachmaninov PIano 2
Dvorak Cello
Sibelius Violin
Alkan Concerto da Camera 2
MIaskovsky Cello


Concerti still are not my thing


----------



## Jaime77

oh difficult... in no particular order:


bartok concerto for orchestra

rachmaninov piano concerto no.3

bruch violin concerto in g minor

bach violin concerto in a minor

vivaldi violin concerto (for 4 violins) in b minor 

mozart piano concerto no.23 in A

prokofiev piano concerto no.3

ravel concerto for the left hand 

tchaikovsky piano concerto no.1


----------



## Lukecash12

joen_cph said:


> I´m seriously, seriously mystified by this; didn´t Alkan write only one for solo piano
> (or is it that his only one is _felt like _10 ? And didn´t Roslavetz make two violin
> concerti (a second has recently been issued) - but no cello concerto, and no choral
> concerto, whereas Rachmaninov made a Choral Concerto ? Correct me if I´m wrong,
> since these composers interest me ... Are some of the titles found in a biographical article,
> since they haven´t been recorded, or have you been a bit absent-minded/talking to their spirits ?
> 
> Nice and surprising that Medtner is gaining territory; I would agree, especially as regards
> the 3rd Concerto with Ponti and, though not putting it on this list, the 1st with Zhukov.
> 
> Anyway, in today´s mood:
> 
> - Pettersson 2.Violin Cto/Haendel
> - Medtner 3.Piano Cto/Ponti
> - Elgar Violin Cto (haven´t found the perfect recording yet. The I.Oistrakh is beautiful
> and has bite, but perhaps a bit too slow, for instance
> - Prokofieff 4.Piano Concerto /Krainev,Kitayenko
> - Schnittke Viola Cto /Bashmet
> - Brahms 1.Piano Concerto /Horowitz,Walter + some other recording, maybe Woodward/Masur, since it´s not totally complete
> - Shostakovich 1.Cello Cto /dare I say ... with Ma/Ormandy
> - Kabalevsky 2.Cello Cto /Wallfisch,Thomson
> - Bartok 1.Piano Cto /Kocsis,Lehel
> - nr.10: can´t make up my mind right now. The Busoni Piano Cto, Denisov Cello Cto, Dvorak Cello Cto, Beethoven Triple Cto, Barber Cello Cto and some others are competing furiously.


As for Alkan:
















But as for Roslavets, I can't pull anything up for you off of the internet, sorry.


----------



## joen_cph

The Concerto by Alkan is a part of his opus 39
comprising 12 pieces. The pieces 8,9,10 are the
three movements with the common title "Concerto", 
whereas the other pieces are individual etudes, 
and nos.4-7 called "Symphony" for solo piano. 

Am quite sure that Roslavets didn´t write a cello or choral
concerto, but would have loved if he did; surely he is
an interesting composer. I have his recorded works.
But he wrote 2 cello sonatas, a "Dance" and a "Meditation" for 
cello and piano, that have been recorded.

Some would might find it interesting in this respect,
that Mossolov´s cello cto exists in a recording. However,
it is a rather late work.


----------



## Lukecash12

joen_cph said:


> The Concerto by Alkan is a part of his opus 39
> comprising 12 pieces. The pieces 8,9,10 are the
> three movements with the common title "Concerto",
> whereas the other pieces are individual etudes,
> and nos.4-7 called "Symphony" for solo piano.
> 
> Am quite sure that Roslavets didn´t write a cello or choral
> concerto, but would have loved if he did; surely he is
> an interesting composer. I have his recorded works.
> But he wrote 2 cello sonatas, a "Dance" and a "Meditation" for
> cello and piano, that have been recorded.
> 
> Some would might find it interesting in this respect,
> that Mossolov´s cello cto exists in a recording. However,
> it is a rather late work.


Actually, those pieces I referred to you are considered two separate concerti. But I might just be wrong...


----------



## Ravellian

As a pianist I am definitely biased towards the piano concerto...

Tchaikovsky - Piano (van cliburn recording)
Tchaikovsky - Violin
Rachmaninov 2 
Rachmaninov 3 (ashkenazy recording)
Rachmaninov 4 (michelangeli recording)
Rachmaninov rhapsody 
Beethoven 5
Prokofiev 3
Mozart 21
Mozart 20


----------



## JAKE WYB

In vague and changeful order - 

Bartok - Piano Concerto 2
Shostakovich Cello Concerto 2
Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto
Bartok - Piano Concerto 1
Vaughan Williams - Oboe Concerto
Rachmaninov - Piano Concerto 4
Grieg - Piano Concerto
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto 2
Prokofiev - Violin concerto 1
Martinu - Piano Concerto 4

Ive gone off my previous favourites like Dvorak cello concerto, Shostakovich violin concerto 1/2 from overlistening and Sibelius violin concerto though the sibelius was never a favourite cos last too movements too mediocre and trivial crap ending whereas tchaikovsky has good tunes and greater unity and personality plus a bloody good ending


----------



## Nix

Only started actively listening to classical about 7 months ago, so I have a ways to go; but so far: 

Bach: Brandenburg 2
Bach (CPE): d minor Flute Concerto
Beethoven: Violin Concerto
Dvorak: Cello Concerto
Haydn: C Major Cello Concerto
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
Mozart: Piano Concerto 20
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto
Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto 2
Vaughan Williams: Oboe Concerto


----------



## Guest

Beethoven: Violin Concerto
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5
Beethoven: Triple Concerto
Brahms: Violin Concerto
Brahms: Double Concerto
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2
Dvorak: Cello Concerto
Elgar: Cello Concerto
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23
Bach: Brandenburg Concerto No. 3


----------



## neoshredder

Bump. Old topic but a very informative one. So far the favorites seem to be...
Prokofiev - Piano
Dvorak - Cello
Mozart - Piano
Elgar - Cello
Beethoven - Piano
Shostakovich - Cello
Rachmaninov - Piano
Brahms - Violin
Tchaikovsky - Violin
Sibelius - Violin


----------



## Art Rock

Piano: Ireland
Violin: Mendelssohn
Cello: Finzi
Clarinet: Mozart
Harp: Alwyn
Harpsichord: Gorecki
Bandoneon: Piazzolla
Bayan: Gubaidulina
Flute: Rautavaara
Biwa and shakuhachi: Takemitsu


----------



## violadude

Violin: Barber, Berg, Tchaikovsky
Cello: Barber, Schnittke 1, Shostakovich 1, Elgar
Piano: Barber, Ligeti, Mozart 27


----------



## Klavierspieler

No particular order:

Violin: Beethoven, Schumann, Tschaikowsky
Cello: Schumann, Elgar, Dvorak
Piano: Beethoven 4, Schumann, Beethoven 3, Janacek Concertino


----------



## clavichorder

Currently, my favorite concerto is Britten's violin concerto. That piece is rockin! I don't know if Bartok's concerto for orchestra qualifies, but you did say any kind.

So:

1. Britten Violin Concerto
2. Bartok Concerto for Orchestra
3. Rachmaninoff 3
4. Medtner 1
5. Berlioz Harold in Italy
6. Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto
7. Mozart Concerto 24
8. CPE Bach keyboard concerto in C Minor(there are many, I'm thinking of one in particular)
9. Beethoven Violin Concerto
10. Hindemith Horn Concerto


----------



## violadude

I already put in 10 concertos...but I wanted to add the piece "Styx" for solo viola, choir and orchestra by Giya Kancheli. It is a very amazing and emotional work. Written in 1999, it is entirely accessible to anyone, guaranteed.


----------



## pollux

Mozart: Piano nos. 20-27; Clarinet; Sinfonia Concertante for violin & viola.
Bach: Brandenburg; Violin; 2 violins; Orch. suite 2.
Berg: Violin.
Telemann: those from the Taffelmusik; Trumpet; Suite for recorder A minor (among others).
Vivaldi: L'estro armonico; Quattro Stagioni (among others).
Brahms: piano 2nd.


----------



## DavidMahler

jeez, I really had to think about this:

12. Dvorak - Cello Concerto
11. Grieg - Piano Concerto
10. Ravel - Piano Concerto in G
9. Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 1
8. Brahms - Violin Concerto
7. Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto
6. Sibelius - Violin Concerto
5. Rachmaninov - Piano Concerto No. 2
4. Schumann - Piano Concerto
3. Bartok - Violin Concerto No. 2
2. Elgar - Cello Concerto
1. Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 2


----------



## DavidMahler

Britten's violin Concerto is superb!


clavichorder said:


> Currently, my favorite concerto is Britten's violin concerto. That piece is rockin! I don't know if Bartok's concerto for orchestra qualifies, but you did say any kind.
> 
> So:
> 
> 1. Britten Violin Concerto
> 2. Bartok Concerto for Orchestra
> 3. Rachmaninoff 3
> 4. Medtner 1
> 5. Berlioz Harold in Italy
> 6. Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto
> 7. Mozart Concerto 24
> 8. CPE Bach keyboard concerto in C Minor(there are many, I'm thinking of one in particular)
> 9. Beethoven Violin Concerto
> 10. Hindemith Horn Concerto


----------



## Oskaar

I have a lot to explore...

But I think I can manage 10 concertos.

Unranked:

Liszt: Piano Concerto No.1 in Eb, S.124
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No.1 in D, Op.19
Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in C minor
Barber:Cello Concerto, in A-, Op.22
Bartok: Viola Concerto, BB128, Sz.120 (completed in 1949 by Tibor Serly)
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D-, Op.47
Shostakovich: Op. 77: Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor
Shostakovich: Op. 35: Piano Concerto No. 1 in C minor
Schumann: Piano Concerto in A-, Op.54 
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No.2 in G-, Op.16

Honorable mentioning:
Goldmark: Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor, Op. 28
Eliasson: Horn Concerto
Britten: Violin Concerto in D-, Op.15
Berwald: Violin Concerto in C#-, Op.2
Beethoven: Opus 73: Piano Concerto No. 5 in E-flat major ("Emperor")
Beethoven: Opus 58: Piano Concerto No.4 in G, Op.58
Barber: Violin Concerto, Op.14


----------



## Oskaar

Mendelssohn violin concerto... How could I forget..


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

I hate these lists, but I would commend *Henze*'s superb second piano concerto, as well as his _Tristan _for piano, tape and orchestra - a concerto in all but name and, while it is looser in format than the second concerto, it packs the stronger emotional punch.

The second *Prokofiev *violin concerto, simply because I encountered it, and fell for it, in my teens at an emotionally sensitive time (often the reason why we are particularly attached to individual works). In my case, the performance of choice was just the one on the LP in the house: Stern/Philadelphia/Ormandy/CBS.

*Bartok *second piano concerto - same reason as above. Geza Anda then, but I am not so committed to him these days.

All the *Mozart *piano concerti in the K400s.

*Xenakis*'s _Keqrops _for piano and orchestra - an amazing torrent of notes.

*Lachenmann*'s _Accanto _for clarinet and orchestra. _Accanto _is Italian for 'beside' and the concerto which this work stands beside is the Mozart, which turns up in a highly alienating way from time to time.


----------



## Oskaar

Jeremy Marchant said:


> I hate these lists


I respect you for that, but in fact, as far as I can see, musical discussions in here is genereted from one kind of list or reccomendation thread.


----------



## science

I see that clavichorder has such praise for Britten's violin concerto, and I think, "Really? I heard that but it didn't seem like so much to me." 

And so I will listen to it again, with new ears and new expectations, and maybe it will be a great pleasure to me.

And that is the value of these lists.


----------



## Op.123

Best first...


Schumann piano concerto (Shelley)
Grieg piano concerto (Shelley)
Dvorak piano concerto (Richter)
Chopin piano concerto 1 (Zimerman)
Saint-Saens piano concerto 2 (Shelley)
Schumann introduction and allegro appassionato (Richter)
Brahms piano concerto 1 (Arrau)
Schumann cello concerto (Simon)
Mozart piano concerto 24 (Shelley)
Mozart piano concerto 20 (Brendel)
Mendelssohn violin concerto 2 (Vengerov)
Schumann violin concerto (Zehetmair)
Tchaikovsky piano concerto 1 (Solomon)
Beethoven piano concerto 4 (Arrau)
Addinsell Waraw concerto (Thibaudet)
Scriabin piano concerto (Solomon)
Brahms piano concerto 2 (Richter)
Beethoven violin concerto (Milstein)
Liszt piano concerto 2 (Richter)
Rachmaninoff piano concerto 2 (Richter)
Chopin piano concerto 2 (Zimerman)
Mozart piano concerto 23 (Klien)
Beethoven triple concerto (Rostropovich, Richter, Oistrakh)
Brahms violin concerto (Milstein)
Mozart piano concerto 21 (Shelley)
Saint-Saens piano concerto 5 (Richter)
Tchaikovsky violin concerto (Milstein)
Bruch violin concerto (Vengerov)
Mozart piano concerto 27 (Klien)
Saint-Saens violin concerto (Milstein)
Chopin fantasy on Polish airs (Arrau)
Dvorak violin concerto (Milstein)
Liszt piano concerto 1 (Richter)
Beethoven piano concerto 5 (Arrau)
Prokofiev piano concerto 1 (Richter)
Rimsky-Korsakov piano concerto (Richter)
Beethoven piano concerto 3 (Richter)
Glazunov piano concerto 1 (Richter)
Prokofiev violin concerto 1 (Milstein)
Glazunov violin concerto (Milstein)
Mozart piano concerto 22 (Brendel)

Sorry, I got a bit carried away...


----------



## Skilmarilion

There are many that I have yet to listen to, but I'll have a go at listing 15 ...

Far too many great ones omitted for sure!

*Bach* - Double Violin / Harpsichord 1

*Mozart * - Flute & Harp / Clarinet / Piano 20, 23, 24

*Beethoven* - Piano 3, 5

*Mendelssohn* - Violin

*Tchaikovsky* - Piano 1, 2 / Violin

*Grieg* - Piano

*Sibelius* - Violin


----------



## MagneticGhost

Burroughs said:


> Best first....
> 
> Schumann piano concerto
> ........
> ...
> 
> Tchaikovsky violin concerto
> 
> Sorry... Got a bit carried away


lol.. 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10
See it's easy


----------



## MagneticGhost

OK
With not much thought
Right Now, Subject to change etc........

Rachmaninov Piano Concertos 1-4
Shostakovich Piano Concerto 1+2
Shostakovich Cello Concerto 1
Scriabin - Piano Concerto
Poulenc - Organ Concerto
Walton - Cello Concerto

Honourable Mention to Finzi's Cello Concerto which I've only just started getting to know.
I know Burroughs that's 11, I'm a hypocrite


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Edgard Varèse - Arcana Concerto For Seven Wind Instruments, Timpani, Percussion And String Orchestra 
William Kraft: Contextures; Concerto for Percussion
William Kraft Timpani Concerto No. 1
Zappa The Concerto for Two Bicycles


----------



## TudorMihai

Not necessarily in order:

Gershwin - Piano Concerto in F
Korngold - Violin Concerto in D major
Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto in D major
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 3 in C major
Schumann - Piano Concerto in A minor
Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 20 in D minor
Dvorak - Cello Concerto in B minor
Elgar - Cello Concerto in E minor
Rodrigo - Concierto de Aranjuez
Vaughan Williams - Oboe Concerto in A minor


----------



## nightscape

Bach - BWV 1041 - Violin Concerto
Beethoven - Triple Concerto
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 2
Rachmaninov - Piano Concerto No. 2
Grieg - Piano Concerto
Rodrigo - Concierto de Aranjuez 
Korngold - Violin Concerto
Dvorak - Cello Concerto
Elgar - Cello Concerto
Bruch - Violin Concerto No. 1
Sibelius - Violin Concerto
John Williams - Violin Concerto, Bassoon Concerto, Horn Concerto
Vivaldi - Four Seasons (from "Il cimento dell'armonia e dell'inventione")


----------



## Bas

_Mendelssohn_ violin concerto in d
_Mendelssohn_ violin concerto in e
_Mozart_ piano concerto no. 20
_Mozart_ piano concerto no. 21
_Beethoven_ piano concerto no. 3
_Beethoven_ piano concerto no. 5
_Beethoven_ violin concerto
_Elgar_ cello concerto
_J.S. Bach_ BWV 1065 concerto for 4 keyboards and orchestra in a (I also love the Vivaldi concerto it is based on: 



) 
_J.S. Bach_ Double Violin concerto

In no specific order


----------



## musicphotogAnimal

1.	Trumpet Concerto in D major – Telemann
2.	Trumpet Concerto in E flat major – Haydn
3.	Concerto for two violins in D minor – J.S. Bach. 
4.	Vivaldi Oboe Concerto in C major - Vivaldi
5.	Concerto for Flute and Strings in D Major – G.F. Handel
6.	Organ Concerto No.2 in B flat major – G.F. Handel
7.	Oboe Concerto in C minor – Marcello
8.	Concerto for Two Violins and Recorder in G major – Albinoni
9.	Concerto for Trumpet in D major – Molter
10.	Concerto for sopranino clarinet, strings & basso continuo in D major - Molter

Yep, I love baroque. Only one damned classical composer in the lot. I also get the feeling that I have a thing for D major.


----------



## Janspe

My top 10 concertos (limited to one per composer) in no particular order:

1. Rachmaninoff - piano concerto no. 3 in D minor, op. 30
2. Mozart - piano concerto no. 20 in D minor, K.466
3. Tchaikovsky - piano concerto no. 1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
4. Shostakovich - violin concerto no. 1 in A minor, op. 77/99 (a really tough choice, because I'm a huge fan of his first piano concerto)
5. Grieg - piano concerto in A minor, op. 16
6. Beethoven - piano concerto no. 4 in G major, op. 58
7. Prokofiev - piano concerto no. 2 in G minor, op. 16
8. Brahms - piano concerto no. 2 in B-flat major, op. 83
9. Sibelius - violin concerto in D minor, op. 47
10. Ravel - piano concerto in G major

Ugh, that sure is one cliché-filled list... It's really hard to choose just ten. Leaving many of my favourites (all of the Rachmaninoff, Beethoven and Shostakovich concertos, for example) out hurts my brain!

I read through this thread and someone mentioned Britten's violin concerto. I've listened to it a lot lately and I must agree that it is a magnificent work! Warmly recommended.


----------



## moody

MagneticGhost said:


> lol.. 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10
> See it's easy


I think he listed the lot!!


----------



## Pyotr

Bach - Double Violin 
Mozart - Flute & Harp / Piano 20 / Violin 3 / Violin 4 / Violin 5
Beethoven - Piano 5 / violin
Schumann - Violin / Piano


----------



## Aries

Dvorak: Cello Concerto
rest: Bach, Vivaldi


----------



## contra7

Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #1
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 in D major
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5
Poulenc: Organ Concerto
Tomasi: Trumpet Concerto
Papandopulo: Xylophone Concerto
Papandopulo: Piano Concerto #3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1
Vasks: Cor Anglais Concerto

(not specific order)


----------



## spradlig

I think these concertos are neglected or underplayed:

Korngold Left-Hand Piano Concerto
Beethoven Triple Concerto
Schumann Violin Concerto
Shostakovich Cello Concerto #2
Saint-Saens Cello Concerto #2

I heard the beginning of Massenet's piano concerto on Pandora the other day and I liked what I heard. I had never heard of it before.


----------



## Cosmos

Ughwelkrwelk jto Ok so how can I even keep the list this short:

Beethoven Piano Concerto 5
- Choral Fantasy
Medtner Piano Concerto 2
Prokofiev Piano Concerto 2
- Piano Concerto 3
Ravel Piano Concerto in G
- For the Left Hand
Rachmaninov Piano Concerto 2
Saint-Saens Piano Concerto 4
Brahms Piano Concerto 1


----------



## isridgewell

In no order:

1. Shostakovich - Cello Concertos
2. Shostakovich - Violin Concerto No 1
3. Berg - Violin Concerto
4. Beethoven - Piano Concerto nos 1 & 4
5. Brahms - Piano Concerto No 2
6. Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No 1
7. Xenakis - Piano Concerto (Kekrops)
8. Malcolm Williamson - Organ Concerto
9. Dvorak - Cello Concerto
10. Hindemith - Cello Concerto


----------



## violadude

Bach a minor violin concerto
Mozart Piano Concerto #__ (Any one of the last 10 really)
Beethoven Piano Concerto #4
Brahms Piano Concerto #2
Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto
Berg Violin Concerto
Bartok Piano Concerto #2
Bartok Viola Concerto (Underrated)
Schnittke Viola concerto
Gubaidulina Viola Concerto


----------



## joen_cph

isridgewell said:


> In no order:
> 
> 1. Shostakovich - Cello Concertos
> 2. Shostakovich - Violin Concerto No 1
> 3. Berg - Violin Concerto
> 4. Beethoven - Piano Concerto nos 1 & 4
> 5. Brahms - Piano Concerto No 2
> 6. Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No 1
> 7. Xenakis - Piano Concerto (Kekrops)
> 8. Malcolm Williamson - Organ Concerto
> 9. Dvorak - Cello Concerto
> 10. Hindemith - Cello Concerto


Nice with some more 20th Century stuff. Your list inspired me to take a listen to the Hindemith now, an old Miklos Perenyi recording.


----------



## LouisMasterMusic

Yes, also in no particular order:

Dvorak Cello Concerto

Elgar Cello Concerto

Mendelssohn Violin Concerto

Sibelius Violin Concerto

Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto No.1

Rachmaninov Piano Concerto No.3

Mozart Piano Concerto No.20

Mozart Piano Concerto No.21

Grieg Piano Concerto

Gershwin Piano Concerto

And several more I'm unable to currently think of, but I do like the Brahms Violin Concerto, so don't worry if a warhorse wasn't mentioned in the list.


----------



## Roi N

1. Haydn - Trumpet Concerto
2. Brahms - Piano Concerto 1
3. Mozart - Piano Concerto 22
4. Haydn - Cello Concerto 1
5. Mendelsohn - Violin Concerto
6. Haydn - Piano Concerto 11
7. Mozart - Piano Concerto 5
8. Tcahikovsky - Piano Concerto 1
9. Vivaldi - The Four Seasons
10. Grieg - Piano Concerto


----------



## Itullian

Beethoven PC 4 and 5
Schumann PC
Brahms PC 1 and 2
Beethoven VC
Brahms VC
Bartok VC 2
Sibelius VC
Busoni PC


----------



## maestro267

Prokofiev Piano Concerto No. 2
Grieg Piano Concerto 
Penderecki Piano Concerto
Daugherty Deus ex machina (piano)
Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto No. 1
Shostakovich Cello Concerto No. 2
Elgar Cello Concerto
Walton Cello Concerto
Elgar Violin Concerto
MacMillan Veni Veni Emmanuel (percussion)


----------



## Blancrocher

This seems like a good opportunity to mention 9 works that I've only recently become familiar with (mostly as a result of forum influence) and have enjoyed very much:

Kevin Volans - Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments
Beat Furrer - Piano Concerto
Lou Harrison - Piano Concerto
Per Nørgård - Concerto in Due tempi
Magnus Lindberg - Piano Concerto #2
Frank Martin - Cello Concerto
Brett Dean - Viola Concerto
Esa Pekka Salonen - Violin Concerto

Finally, I'll mention a classic that doesn't appear in "Current Listening" very often: Poulenc's amazing "Concerto for 2 pianos." 

Thanks again for all the tips, everyone! I suspect I'll find more good ones in this very thread!


----------



## Dustin

I can't say these are my 10 favorite concertos like the thread is titled, that task is simply impossible. But here are 11 truly great ones that are near the very top of my list. 

Beethoven Piano Concerto 4
Rachmaninoff Piano Concerto 2
Beethoven Violin Concerto
Brahms Violin Concerto
Mozart Piano Concerto 20
Mozart Piano Concerto 23 
Mozart Sinfonia Concertante
Mozart Clarinet Concerto
Bach Brandenburg Concerto 3
Dvorak Cello Concerto
Mendelssohn Violin Concerto


----------



## hpowders

Bartok Violin Concerto #2.
Bartok Piano Concerto #2.
Prokofiev Piano Concerto #3.
Prokofiev Violin Concerto #2.
Sibelius Violin Concerto.
Berg Violin Concerto.
Brahms Piano Concerto #2.
Brahms Violin Concerto.
Elgar Violin Concerto.
Beethoven Piano Concerto #4.
Beethoven Violin Concerto.
Mozart Piano Concerto #23.

I believe that's 12.


----------



## nightscape

Impossible for me to limit these at all, let alone keeping the list to 10. I see your 10 and raise you 13.

Brahms Piano Concerto No. 2
Dvořák Cello Concerto
Dvořák Violin Concerto
Prokofiev Piano Concerto No. 2
Rachmaninov Piano Concerto No. 3
Shostakovich Piano Concerto No. 1
Mendelssohn Violin Concerto
Bach Violin Concerto BWV 1041
Mozart Piano Concerto No. 23 
Saint-Saëns Piano Concerto No. 2
Williams, J Violin Concerto
Ravel Piano Concerto in G major
Sibelius Violin Concerto


----------



## bigshot

Mozart Horn Concertos!


----------



## shangoyal

The Brandenburgs
Bach's double violin concerto
Beethoven's violin concerto
Mozart's 21
Schumann's


----------



## hpowders

bigshot said:


> Mozart Horn Concertos!


Don't forget the fragment!!!


----------



## Avey

Did not see mentions of *Bruch's* Violin Concerto. It is probably his most popular piece, but still gets ignored in the (performing) repetoire. So fantastically constructed.

Other monumental works:

*Elgar's* Violin Concerto - such longing here, cannot adequately put into words (_see_ most of Elgar's music).

*Korngold's* Violin Concerto - also reeks with wistful nostalgia

*Britten's* Violin Concerto, *Walton's* Viola Concerto - Mesmerizing? Enchanting? Ethereal? Something in there, in between.


----------



## hpowders

Avey said:


> Did not see mentions of *Bruch's* Violin Concerto. It is probably his most popular piece, but still gets ignored in the (performing) repetoire. So fantastically constructed.
> 
> Other monumental works:
> 
> *Elgar's* Violin Concerto - such longing here, cannot adequately put into words (_see_ most of Elgar's music).
> 
> *Korngold's* Violin Concerto - also reeks with wistful nostalgia
> 
> *Britten's* Violin Concerto, *Walton's* Viola Concerto - Mesmerizing? Enchanting? Ethereal? Something in there, in between.


Max Bruch wrote 3 violin concertos plus the Scottish Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra. The first violin concerto in g minor was really popular for quite a while and is still a favorite of mine.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Shostakovich - Cello concerto #1
Copland -Clarinet concerto
Bartók - Violin Concerto #2
Bach - Violin concerto, BWV 1041
Schonberg - Violin concerto
Prokofiev - Piano concerto #2
Dvorak - Cello concerto
Bach -Double violin concerto
Berg -Violin Concerto
Schumann - Cello concerto


----------



## Lukecash12

Avey said:


> Did not see mentions of *Bruch's* Violin Concerto. It is probably his most popular piece, but still gets ignored in the (performing) repetoire. So fantastically constructed.
> 
> Other monumental works:
> 
> *Elgar's* Violin Concerto - such longing here, cannot adequately put into words (_see_ most of Elgar's music).
> 
> *Korngold's* Violin Concerto - also reeks with wistful nostalgia
> 
> *Britten's* Violin Concerto, *Walton's* Viola Concerto - Mesmerizing? Enchanting? Ethereal? Something in there, in between.


Korngold, possibly my favorite writer for film. I still can't believe how musically mature his early pieces sound.


----------



## musicrom

1. Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No. 2
2. Mendelssohn - Violin Concerto
3. Dvorak - Cello Concerto
4. Schumann - Piano Concerto
5. Sibelius - Violin Concerto
6. Schumann - Cello Concerto
7. Bruch - Violin Concerto
8. Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto
9. Shostakovich - Cello Concerto
10. Bruch - Double Concerto for Viola and Clarinet

(of course, subject to change)


----------



## SONNET CLV

Ten favorite concertos? Hmm ...

The piano goes to Rachmaninoff, Numbers 2 and 3
Guitar honors to Rodrigo and the masterful _Aranjuez_
Violin -- a triple take: Bruch No. 1, Korngold and Barber
Oboe Concerto -- the Bach D minor BWV 1059
Tuba -- Ralph Vaughan Williams
Flute and Harp -- Mozart (that's one concerto, of course)
for Orchestra -- Bela Bartok

There are ten that I have multiple recordings of, listen to frequently, and always enjoy. (I didn't even get to the cello, for which I have too many to list anyhow, that list topped by Finzi and Elgar...)


----------



## Lukecash12

SONNET CLV said:


> Ten favorite concertos? Hmm ...
> 
> The piano goes to Rachmaninoff, Numbers 2 and 3
> Guitar honors to Rodrigo and the masterful _Aranjuez_
> Violin -- a triple take: Bruch No. 1, Korngold and Barber
> Oboe Concerto -- the Bach D minor BWV 1059
> Tuba -- Ralph Vaughan Williams
> Flute and Harp -- Mozart (that's one concerto, of course)
> for Orchestra -- Bela Bartok
> 
> There are ten that I have multiple recordings of, listen to frequently, and always enjoy. (I didn't even get to the cello, for which I have too many to list anyhow, that list topped by Finzi and Elgar...)


Personally, I have always enjoyed Boccherini's cello concertos.


----------



## brianvds

LouisMasterMusic said:


> And several more I'm unable to currently think of, but I do like the Brahms Violin Concerto, so don't worry if a warhorse wasn't mentioned in the list.


I actually find it very refreshing to see so many lists devoid of war horses. 

Let me throw in a few more:

Glazunov: Violin concerto

Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar concerto 1

Gliere: Harp concerto

Ponce: Guitar concerto

Thomas Koppel: "Moonchild's Dream" recorder concerto

Philip Glass: Harpsichord concerto

Poulenc: Harpsichord concerto

Dvorak: Violin concerto

Not necessarily my favourite concertos, but I put them here just to avoid the war horses.


----------



## hpowders

Sibelius Violin Concerto

Prokofiev, Piano Concerto #3

Beethoven Piano Concerto #1

Beethoven Violin Concerto

Mendelssohn Violin Concerto

Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto #1

Bartok Violin Concerto #2

Mozart Piano Concerto #23

Mozart Piano Concerto # 21

Mozart Piano Concerto #27


----------



## jmaloney

Bach violin concerto in A minor
Haydn Trumpet Concerto
Mozart Clarinet Concerto 
Mozart Piano Concerto no 27
Mendelssohn violin concerto in E minor
Schumann Piano concerto in A minor
Brahms concerto for violin & cello
Bartok Piano concerto no.3
Hindemith cello concerto (1940)
Tippett piano concerto


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Shostakovich - Violin Concerto no. 1
Beethoven - Violin Concerto
Dvorák - Cello Concerto
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto. no. 3
Elgar - Cello Concerto 
Mozart - Clarinet Concerto
Bartók - Violin Concerto no. 2
Berg - Violin Concerto
Sibelius - Violin Concerto
Brahms - Piano Concerto no. 2


----------



## jmaloney

jmaloney said:


> Bach violin concerto in A minor
> Haydn Trumpet Concerto
> Mozart Clarinet Concerto
> Mozart Piano Concerto no 27
> Mendelssohn violin concerto in E minor
> Schumann Piano concerto in A minor
> Brahms concerto for violin & cello
> Bartok Piano concerto no.3
> Hindemith cello concerto (1940)
> Tippett piano concerto


I forgot Mozart Horn concerto no.4.Sorry Bartok, someone has to go


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Not in any particular order:
Schittke viola
Elgar cello
Beethoven piano 5
Mozart violin 5
Mendelssohn violin
Bartók viola
Beethoven violin
Mozart horn 4
Saint-Saëns piano 2
Adès violin (Concentric Paths)


----------



## Art Rock

In alphabetical order:

Alwyn - harp
Brahms - violin
Bruch - violin 1
Finzi - clarinet
Ireland - piano
Mendelssohn - violin
Moeran - cello
Mozart - clarinet
Ravel - piano
Sibelius - violin


----------



## haydnfan

Bach-- bwv 1052
Mozart-- piano concerto #25
Haydn-- cello concerto #2
Beethoven-- piano concerto #5
Brahms-- piano concerto #2
Dvorak-- cello concerto
Mendelssohn-- violin concerto
Schumann-- piano concerto
Shostakovich-- violin concerto #2
Bartok-- concerto for orchestra


----------



## senza sordino

Bach Double Violin concerto
Dvorak Cello Concerto
Elgar Cello Concerto
Mendelssohn Violin concerto
Prokofiev Piano Concerto no 3
Rachmaninov Piano Concerto no 2
Rodrigo Guitar Concerto
Shostakovich Violin Concerto no 1
Sibelius Violin Concerto
Stravinsky Violin Concerto


----------



## Guest

Mozart K364 Sinfonia Concertante for Violin and Viola in E flat
Mozart K299 Concerto for Flute and Harp in C
Mozart K466 Piano Concerto in d minor
Mozart K467 Piano Concerto in C
Mozart K622 Clarinet Concerto in A
Mozart K595 Piano Concerto in B flat

Mendelssohn Op. 64 Violin Concerto in e minor
Rodrigo Concierto de Aranjuez (guitar)
Haydn Trumpet Concerto in E flat
Tchaikovsky Op. 23 Piano Concerto in B flat


----------



## Skilmarilion

Right, how about one per composer (which is still quite brutal):

Bach: Double Violin
Mozart: Piano, No. 18 in B-flat
Beethoven: Piano, No. 4 in G
Mendelssohn: Violin
Schumann: Piano
Brahms: Piano, No. 2 in B-flat
Tchaikovsky: Piano, No. 2 in G
Rachmaninov: Piano, No. 3 in D minor
Liszt: Totentanz
Elgar: Cello
Grieg: Piano (on merit, not just because he didn't write others)
Sibelius: Violin (see Grieg)
Ravel: Piano, in G
Barber: Violin
Prokofiev: Piano, No. 2 in G minor
Korngold: Violin
Gliere: Harp
Shostakovich: Piano No. 1 and No. 2 (tie)
Schnittke: Viola
Glass: Harpsichord
Saariaho: Flute
Ades: Concentric Paths


----------



## joen_cph

10 mostly kept from my earlier post; and an update with 10 more 

- Pettersson 2.Violin Cto/Haendel
- Medtner 3.Piano Cto/Ponti
- Elgar Violin Cto
- Prokofieff 4.Piano Concerto /Krainev,Kitayenko,MosRSO
- Schnittke Viola Cto /Bashmet
- Brahms 1.Piano Concerto /Horowitz,Walter + some other recording, maybe Woodward/Masur
- Shostakovich 1.Cello Cto /dare I say ... with Ma/Ormandy
- Kabalevsky 2.Cello Cto /Wallfisch,Thomson
- Bartok 1.Piano Cto /Kocsis,Lehel
- Nørgård: Piano Concerto "In Due Tempi" 

- Saariaho Flute Concerto
- Ruders Piano Concerto/Hind
- Busoni Piano Concerto/Donohoe
- Beethoven Triple Concerto
- Mozart Violin Concerto 5
- Mozart Piano Concerto 9
- Mozart Piano Concerto 20
- Schumann Piano Concerto/Argerich,Harnoncourt
- Badings Harp Concerto
- Tomas Marco Guitar Concerto "Del Agua"

(the last two are easily accessible, attractive works)


----------



## senza sordino

Here's another ten, I can't possibly narrow it down. I'll probably come up with another ten tomorrow,

Bach Violin Concerto no 2 in E
Barber Violin Concerto
Beethoven Piano Concerto no 4
Brahms Violin Concerto
Bruch Violin Concerto no 1
Ligeti Violin Concerto
Mozart Sinfonia Concertante for violin and viola
Prokofiev Violin Concerto no 2
Saint Saëns Piano Concerto no 2
Shostakovich Piano Concerto no 2


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Ah hmmmmm

I can't think of any order for the following but I'll say
Pateras: Immediata
Dean: Dramatis Personae
Dean: The Lost Art of Letter Writing
Bach: Brandenburg 5
Bach: BWV1052
Ligeti: Cello
Ligeti: Chamber
Chin: Cello
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco
Bartók: For Orchestra


----------



## Gustav Mahler

I don't want to name 10 as it is too hard, But Brahms's 2nd piano concerto is one of the most sublime works ever to be composed. And it has all emotions.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

No specific order:

Beethoven Triple
Brahms Double
Brahms Violin
Brahms Piano #1
Dvorak Cello
Sibelius Violin
Bartok For Orchestra
Mendelssohn Violin
Rachmaninoff Piano #3
Saint-Saens Violin #3


----------



## Bettina

1. Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5, "Emperor"
2. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2
3. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20
4. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1
5. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
6. Mozart: Clarinet Concerto
7. Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4
8. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G Major
9. Brahms: Violin Concerto
10.Liszt: Totentanz


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> 1. Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5, "Emperor"
> 2. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2
> 3. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20
> 4. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1
> 5. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
> 6. Mozart: Clarinet Concerto
> 7. Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4
> 8. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G Major
> 9. Brahms: Violin Concerto
> 10.Liszt: Totentanz


This is a nice colorful assortment.

I want to come over to your house!!!


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> This is a nice colorful assortment.
> 
> I want to come over to your house!!!


Thanks! My neighbors don't always agree. I live in an apartment and the walls are pretty thin. Sometimes my neighbors don't appreciate hearing the Totentanz at full blast at 2am!


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> Thanks! My neighbors don't always agree. I live in an apartment and the walls are pretty thin. Sometimes my neighbors don't appreciate hearing the Totentanz at full blast at 2am!


Here it would be 5 AM but I would appreciate it.


----------



## Pugg

Bettina said:


> 1. Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5, "Emperor"
> 2. Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2
> 3. Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20
> 4. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1
> 5. Beethoven: Violin Concerto
> 6. Mozart: Clarinet Concerto
> 7. Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4
> 8. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G Major
> 9. Brahms: Violin Concerto
> 10.Liszt: Totentanz


Great taste Bettina.


----------



## helenora

My a little bit alternative version of what's mentioned above

Bach concerto for two violins BWV 1043
Bach Concerto for harpsichord in d minor BWV 1052
Marcello Oboe concerto
Mozart Clarinet concerto
Mozart Horn concertos ( 3 in one haha, can't separate them )
Sibelius Violin concerto
Chopin Piano concerto in e-minor
Schittke Concerto grosso no.1


----------



## helenora

Now I'm listening to *Johann Baptist Cramer Piano concerto no.5*
and *Kalkbrenner Concerto for piano no.1* , the latter is quite interesting music and influenced Chopin
Inspired by this thread about concertos


----------



## Chordalrock

The concerto is among my least favorite genres (too much focus on virtuosity), but I do have a few favorites that I want to mention...

Bach: Keyboard concerto in D minor, BWV 1052
Beethoven: Piano Concerto 4 in G major
Beethoven: Piano Concerto 2 in B flat major
Mozart: Piano Concerto 20 in D minor
Ligeti: Piano Concerto
Unsuk Chin: Piano Concerto
Unsuk Chin: Double Concerto
Sebastian Currier: Time Machines (violin concerto)


----------



## hpowders

I don't know if I have 10: In no particular order:

Prokofiev Piano Concerto 3

Prokofiev Violin Concerto 2

Bartok Violin Concerto No. 2

Bartok Piano Concerto No. 3

Schoenberg Piano Concerto

Beethoven Violin Concerto

Brahms Violin Concerto

Brahms Piano Concerto No. 2

Elgar Violin Concerto

Bruch Violin Concerto No. 1

Beethoven Piano Concerto No. 4

Beethoven Triple Concerto

Rachmaninov Piano Concerto No. 3

Berg Violin Concerto

I think I will stop now.


----------



## Rhinotop

Dvorák - Cello concerto
Saint-Saëns - Violin concerto No. 3
Beethoven - Piano concerto No. 5 'Emperor'
Tchaikovsky - Violin concerto
Nielsen - Flute concerto
Haydn - Trumpet concerto
Mozart - Clarinet concerto
Ravel - Piano concerto for the left hand
Poulenc - Organ concerto
Busoni - Piano concerto (with male chorus)


----------



## tdc

J.S. Bach BWV 1052
J.S. Bach BWV 1056
Mozart PC No. 24
Mozart PC No. 20
Ravel PC in G
Ravel PC for Left hand
Bartok PC No. 1
Bartok PC No. 2
Schnittke Concerto for Piano and Strings
Gubaidulina Viola Concerto


----------



## Tchaikov6

Sibelius violin concerto
Brahms Piano Concerto 2
Shostakovitch Piano Concerto 2
Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto
Stravinsky Violin Concerto
Beethoven Piano Concerto 4
Ravel Piano Concerto
Schumann Piano Concerto
Saint-Saens Egyptian Concerto
Mendelssohn Violin Concerto


----------



## pcnog11

Beethoven Piano Concerto no.5
Mozart Piano Concerto no. 26
Beethoven Violin Concerto
Mendelssohn Violin Concerto
Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto no.1
Paganini Violin Concerto no. 4
Mozart Piano Concerto no. 25
Yellow River Piano Concerto
Mozart Clarinet Concerto
Rachmaninoff Piano Concerto no.3


----------



## Haydn man

Brahms Violin Concerto
Mozart Piano Concerto No. 23
Beethoven Violin Concerto 
Brahms Piano Concerto No.1
Elgar Violin Concerto
Mozart Piano Concerto No.21
Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto
Beethoven Piano Concerto No.5
Dvorak Cello Concerto
Sibelius Violin Concerto

Tricky to chose and open to change


----------



## raycope

In no particular order:

Chopin Piano No. 2
Brahms Piano No. 2
Brahms Piano No. 1
Bruch Violin Concerto
Beethoven Violin Concerto 
Rach No. 2
Rach No. 3 (Depends Heavily on Performance)
Berg Violin Concerto
Chasson Poem for Violin and Orchestra
Schuman A Minor Piano


----------



## Pugg

Beethoven, piano 5
Beethoven, piano 3
Chopin, piano 2
Brahms, piano 2
Brahms, violin Concerto.
Bruch, violin concert.
Mozart, piano 17
Mozart Piano 27


----------

